# Malaria Tablets



## IrishGunner (30 Dec 2005)

Hey

Going to South Africa in feb of next year and wondering about Malaria Tablets

Only going to be in Krugar Park for 5 days and then doing the garden route

Have to go to Doctor to get these tablets however when to go

Do you need to take them a month before you travel or can they be taken
closer to the date or is this on a case by case basis ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Dec 2005)

Hi Gunner

I don't think it's a good idea to rely on any discussion forum for medical advice, no matter how generic the question.  Go to one of the doctors or centres who specialise in Tropical medicine. I am sure that if you phone them, they will tell you the best time to visit them, whether that is a month in advance or immediately before you go.

Brendan


----------



## IrishGunner (30 Dec 2005)

Yeah your right just looking for advise more maybe on types as have heard there are many

So its off to the Doctors for me 

Thanks


----------



## jhegarty (30 Dec 2005)

it depends on the tables , make sure you go to the doctor well before you go , for information on them and any injections you may need...


----------



## BillK (30 Dec 2005)

Agree about going to the doctor to get advice, but would suggest that avoiding being bitten in the first place is a good idea. 
February is the summer so more likely to be wet therefore more likely to be mosquitos. They will normally bite early morning and evening with most of the day being OK. Cover up at the appropriate times with long sleeved shirts and long trousers.
Take some citronella oil and baby oil with you, mix them to a pale straw cover, and rub onto exposed parts.
We used this method in Africa and in the Caroni swamp inTrinidad and avoided being bitten for 99% of the time.
Enjoy the trip.


----------



## finbar (30 Dec 2005)

I was in Krugar park avoid larium tablets due to a reputation to wierd dremas + their the cheapest , you take them 6 weeks before you go.
you absolutely must take anti-maleria tabs as krugar park is a malaria area.Enjoy


----------



## BillK (30 Dec 2005)

Forgot to add that you should check out  for accommodation. We used them all the time we were in Africa (3 years) and found them very good for accommodation.
They are associated with, among others, the Irish Blue Book which should give you an idea of the standard.


----------



## Murt10 (30 Dec 2005)

I looked into travel vaccination a few years ago and found the Airport Medical Centre way cheaper and friendlier than other  places who wanted to charge you for even asking a question.

Airport Vaccination Centre
Medical Centre
Dublin Airport

Tel : 8863014


Murt


----------



## emmt (4 Jan 2006)

Friend of mine recommended to begin taking Brewers Yeast tablets a few weeks before heading to SA - we went to Kruger. She had lived for years in Africa and swore by them - not as a replacement for malaria tablets tho, just as an extra precaution.
Anyway I took them even though i thought it was an old wives tale. Looking on the web though, there seems to be some basis to this advice...

"[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Strengthening the Immune System*[/FONT]
                            [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Supplements and Diet[/FONT]                            

[/FONT]For one or two months prior to your arrival it is recommended you take, along with a good multivitamin, extra Vitamin B supplements, especially Brewers Yeast. (This acts as a repellent to mosquitoes) [/FONT] 

[/FONT]One month to six weeks prior to entering a malarial area it is recommended you:
- reduce your intake of sugars i.e. refined carbohydrates, sweet drinks, pastries (sugar in the body seems to attract mosquitoes) 
  - eliminate dairy products (also to reduce your attraction to mosquitoes)
  - increase your intake of hot spicy foods (hot spices seem to repel mosquitoes)
  - increase your intake of fresh fruit and vegetables, whole grains and pulses (to increase general wellbeing) 
  - increase your intake of mineral water to 1 ½ - 2 litres a day (to increase general wellbeing)........."[/FONT]


----------



## IrishGunner (4 Jan 2006)

Going to TMB later on cost of €70 for 2 

Was told that Malarone is the best but the most expensive

Will wait and see what the doc says

Will mention the Brewers Yeast but after eating so much over the Xmas period not sure about it???


----------



## Lauren (4 Jan 2006)

If you are travelling to SA you will likely need more than malaria tablets. Go to a reputable Travel Vaccine clinic and get advice on any tablets or vaccinations that you need. Having spent two years living in various countries in Africa, my strong advice to you is to pay for good advice.. Two good friends of mine died as a result of contracting malaria in various parts of Africa so it pays to ensure you follow any advice given..


----------



## IrishGunner (4 Jan 2006)

Doctors Bill €135 hope to get some of that back

Got injections for Yellow Fever, Poliomyelitis & Typhoid 1 needle and 
another for Hepatitis A and Diptheria another needle

Man I hate needles

Then a prescription for Malarone €60 for 12 tablets

Also a prescription for Imodium tablets, Motilium tablets, Fucibet Cream(insect bites) & Zirtix price??

All that for 4 days in Krugar..

More tablets etc than I have taken in my whole life but if I stay healthy it will be worth it


----------



## bond-007 (4 Jan 2006)

> Also a prescription for Imodium tablets, Motilium tablets, Fucibet Cream(insect bites) & Zirtix price??


All those are availble without a prescription..


----------



## penang (6 Jan 2006)

I travel to malaria zones in Africa about once every 6 weeks.

malarone is the best but it is unlicensed in Ireland at the moment. Doctors can get it for you by special arrangement.  In my experience it has the fewest side effects and is the easiest to take.

Dont fool around with your Malaria medication.  Take the tablets at the same time each day and follow the dosage exactly.  A few of my colleagues have had Malaria and it is very serious.  A couple have been close to death.

Drink plenty of water and don't get bitten. I don't bother with Imodium or Motillium.  If I get the trots I drink plenty of water and sugary drinks ( flat 7up or sprite) or Diaorlyte if i have some.  The medications can lead to constipation and that is much worse in my experience.

Enjoy Africa - its a fantastic place


----------



## Seagull (6 Jan 2006)

One of the things about anti-malarial drugs is that they're region specific. Drugs that are fine in one area are now ineffective in another due to resistance. You need to ensure that you get the right selection for where you're going.


----------



## BillK (6 Jan 2006)

Penang is dead right: Africa is fantastic. We were told that once you visit Africa, you will leave part of your soul there and have to keep going back to look for it.


----------



## laragh (9 Jan 2006)

I used Malarone myself when visiting South Africa (Krugar park is superb!!). Only had to take these a day or so before entering the malaria region and then just while I was travelling there. I prefered this option to popping XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX for weeks before and weeks after as is the case for some of the other anti-malaria meds that my fellow travellers were taking. One note of caution though - I found Malarone pretty hard on my stomach so make sure that you take on a full stomach.

The previous advice on preventing bites is correct. There are many types of insect repellent. My advice would be to wait until you get out to S Africa and then pick up one there- try any camping/ outdoor shop and ask for advice. Again be careful with some of these as they are very strong (if you have sensitive skin). I found that the one I was using tended to leave my skin more liable to get sunburnt!

Enjoy the park but watch out for those leopards......!!


----------



## penang (10 Jan 2006)

Heading to India for the first time on business for two days week after next - I'm going to Mumbai.  Anyone know the actual Malaria risk there?  Malarone is not indicated and I would need to take the full six week dose of Paludrine for  a two day visit.


----------



## soy (11 Jan 2006)

www.cdc.gov
has a lot of useful info as to what vaccines are required  for different countries and also covers malaria


----------



## quinno (12 Jan 2006)

Myself and my wife were in South Africa November 2004, we did the same trip (Kruger and Garden Route) and it was the best place we have ever visited - I'd love to go back. Kruger is a malarial zone and we took MALERONE - it is not available here, it has to be imported from UK, hence you get shafted for it price wise. It is not refundable from revenue, nor are the shots in the arm. We found Malerone good, no side effects (dizziness, sickness associated with others) and obviously no malaria! It is quite pricey though, but worth it for the piece of mind.  From memory, you take it 1 or 2 days before entering the malaria zone, each day while there and 3 days or so after leaving (we were there for 5 days in total). We also used DEET to fend off any mozzies  - apply it to your clothes, particularly at the feet where the mozzies tend to got for. Also, try and get some full length light weight trousers & a long sleeve T shirt, these will lessen the risk of bites on exposed areas particularly in the evening, avoid water sources (ponds, etc as they breed here) although there were not many about. The Garden Route (i.e. from Port Elizabeth to Cape Town) has 0% risk for malaria, it is much further south and the climate is milder. Bear in mind you are also advised to have shots (from memory, I had Thyphoid, yellow Fever, Hepatitis, & Encephalitis shots - one set of 2 in each arm. I am a total wuss when it comes to needles, think it goes back to the hype around the BCG (remember that?) in primary school, but it was grand).

Any doubts, get medical advice. We got the whole lot (shots and Malerone) from the Tropical Medicine Bureau www.tmb.ie, off Grafton Street in Dublin. Very good to deal with, know their stuff and staffed by suitably qualified people.


----------



## IrishGunner (12 Jan 2006)

Got the below spray for the insects and annoying mosquitos

[broken link removed]

Friend had a bottle left over from their safari to Kenya last year & swore by it

Went to the Medical Bureau in Grafton Street and they gave us the injections
and got a lollipop to get my sugar levels up, felt like a kid
Checked the local chemist near work and they stock malerone @ €60 a shot

Now the countdown to the departure........


----------



## Egyptian (7 Oct 2006)

emmt said:


> Friend of mine recommended to begin taking Brewers Yeast tablets a few weeks before heading to SA - we went to Kruger. She had lived for years in Africa and swore by them - not as a replacement for malaria tablets tho, just as an extra precaution.
> Anyway I took them even though i thought it was an old wives tale. Looking on the web though, there seems to be some basis to this advice...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> - increase your intake of mineral water to 1 ½ - 2 litres a day (to increase general wellbeing)........."



There's some good advice on here - not least: "Consult a doctor" 

I'm a nurse living in Egypt and have visited various countries/areas of Africa for almost 20 years. The best way, as mentioned here, is to avoid getting bitten in the first place and that's quite easy in low-level mosquito areas.

There are some herbal additions (nothing can replace the anti-malarial drugs) to help you stop getting the bite even in the worst of malarial areas. Vitamin B complex is relatively safe for most people (check with your doctor though) and it DOES affect mosquitoes as when the large doses (in Solgar Megasorb for example) of B vitamins cannot be adequately excreted in the usual way, the skin is also saturated with B vitamins which are water soluble vitamins... this makes the skin undesirable (in the majority of people) to the mosquitoes and they always seem to go for the easy option and will choose the next person rather than taste your 'bitter' skin. If a friend takes strong B-vits or even Brewers Yeast have you noticed the smell when you're close to them? There's no definitive proof for this yet but believe me it works. The B Complex does not just include B1, B2 & B3 (your basic cereal contains all of these in small doses) but has much larger quantities of the majority of B vitamins. In itself the B Complex can help with travel; to elevate mood and alleviate tiredness (proof of this does exist) and generally can help you to maintain a healthier immune system, along with a good, healthy diet of course!

Whilst living/working in Africa I have found that the worst 'candidates' for mosquitoes & malaria are those who drink alcohol - though I don't quite understand why. Dehydration make play a crucial role in this and it is exactly this issue (dehydration) that prompted me to register and post as I read the quote:

" increase your intake of mineral water to 1 ½ - 2 litres a day (to increase general wellbeing)........."

Please take no notice of that - you need to increase your 'safe' water (e.g. bottled & sealed mineral water) BY an **additional** 2 to 3 litres a day - if you normally drink 5 litres a day you need to increase that BY at least two litres a day and make that a continual consumption - i.e. it's no good drinking 5 litres when you get up - be sensible and carry water with you and keep drinking gradually and drink more, slowly, if you feel that you want/need to.

Alcohol dehydrates the body and therefore you need to drink more plain water if you drink alcohol. I have seen tourists die because they've become drunk in the heat of the day and then drunk masses of cold water. Water should be around body temperature if the outside temperature exceeds the body's temperature and shock can be induced if you take on-board masses of cold water in a short period of time after being out in the heat.
People (with enough money here) don't drink ice cold drinks here - they drink tea or tepid water, certainly not ice cold.
Bear in mind that when the outside temperature exceeds body temperature (37C), the tourists' body becomes fairly bad at gauging the temperature - having walked around in 56C I can tell you from personal experience that it becomes difficult to estimate the temperature... and I live in the heat all year round.

Sorry - a rant LOL

Anti-malarials should ALWAYS be prescribed, unless no doctor is available, but many of the drugs are now less useful as the parasites that cause malaria develop resistance to the drugs used to treat the condition and also to prevent it in the first place.
People taking anti-malarials DO still, sometimes, develop malaria - take ALL possible precautions to avoid the mosquitoes in the first place - there's no substitute for plenty of incense, oils (like lemon, lemongrass, citronella) and DEET products ;-)

A Western herb called wormwood (Artemesia annua) that is taken as a daily dose may be effective against malaria - wormwood is metabolised/excreted via the liver (as most food is) and as a secondary route, the sweat of the individual contains traces of wormwood which in tests was a deterrent to mosquitoes. Please do not just go and buy some wormwood - talk to a herbalist first and they will give you what is needed in the correct format and dose!

Protecting the liver with herbs like goldenseal (Hydrastis canadensis), Chinese goldenthread (Coptis chinensis), and milk thistle seed (Silybum marianum) can be used as preventive treatment too. These herbs should only be used as complementary to conventional treatment and NOT to replace it. Patients should ALWAYS consult their doctors before trying any of these alternative 'medications'.

Always ensure you have sufficient chemical coverage too - get the mosquito nets out and use them! Cover them in whatever chemical you feel comfortable with (e.g. DEET 100%) 


Chlorquine-resistant malaria is not worldwide - get advice from a RELIABLE source - Malaria kills millions each year and arguing about the price of prevention and treatment is futile, and bear in mind that once infected you can remain infected for up to fifty years.
It pays to get the best - the best advice, the best products (both conventional and alternative) and the best doctor before you ever hear a mosquito!

Diarolyte (or other electrolyte 'balancing' powders) is a must and inexpensive - any UK or US pharmacy will sell it without prescription but it's fairly difficult to get hold of is some areas of Africa, even SA & Egypt.


----------



## Ancutza (8 Oct 2006)

I worked for a period in Piggs Peake, Swaziland right across the border from The Kruger National Park.

It was one of the happiest periods of my life & I'd drop everything to go back to Africa, except maybe Mrs Ancutza, ahem!  

For my money the Kruger National Park is one of the most beautiful places on earth.

On the malaria thing I very happy that you got all your shots and strongly urge you to religiously take your malaria tablets as all the members of our team did.

My very bestest childhood friend in Ireland worked on a similar programme to mine in Ghana, West Africa for 4 years and in that time contracted Malaria.

Once you've got it you've got it for life and it can be very debilitating.  He gets periodic relapses about once per year with his symtoms being like a very bad Flu.

Don't mess with it!  Take the tablets and enjoy what will be the trip of a lifetime!


----------



## BillK (8 Oct 2006)

I too worked in Swaziland, for 3 glorious years , and lived at Thembelihle which was 3k from the centre of Mbabane.

I travelled extensively throughout the magic kingdom and regret that Mrs K and I have only been back 3 times since leaving there in 1995.


----------

